# Selling my pristine 2014 C59



## carlislegeorge (Mar 28, 2004)

Asking $6500 and will pay for packing and shipping. Just never rode it much because the Parlee is more to my liking

Size 54s (56.5 effective top tube) including Colnago seatpost - pristine condition under 1000 miles.
2014 model frame in color AD04 (plumbed for either mechanical or electronic)
2014 Campy Super Record 11-speed mechanical with 172.5 crankarms with 52/36 cranks, Ti axles and 12/29 11-cassette
Look Keo Blade 2 pedals with Ti axles 
Deda Superleggero stem (110 mm)
Deda Superleggera bar (44 cm outer-outer)
Zipp 202 firecrest carbon clinchers w/Vittoria Corsa tires


----------

